# Askon Bissanzeiger



## Bergsieger (26. Januar 2006)

Hi leute
einige von euch haben bestimmt den neuen Askari-Katalog schon zuhause.Da gibt es jetzt ja diese neuen Askon Biaanzeiger mit funksystem.Die sollen ja angeblich diesmal richtig was taugen.Und so sehen sie auch aus.einige werden jetzt sicher sagen:sch**** Askari Zeug.Ich habe aber das Gefühl das die dinger richtig was taugen.Weiß da jemand was  zu ?


----------



## plattform7 (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Askon Bissanzeiger*

Habe die Bissanzeiger auch angeschaut, wenn sie wirklich wasserresistent sind, dann würde ich sagen, dass es ein gelungenes Produkt mit sehr gutem Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis ist. Ob das auch so stimmt wie es dort steht, wird nur die Praxis erweisen... Da bin ich ebenfalls gespannt. Wenn die Dinger wirklich was taugen, dann sind sie eine denkbare Alternative zu The Beast im LowCost-Bereich... und ich werde mir sicherlich einen zulegen...


----------



## Bergsieger (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Askon Bissanzeiger*

Hoffe mal das die ganz schnelle einer testet.Wenn die wasserresistent sind dann kaufe ich mir das ganze set mit funk sounderbox


----------



## angelndes_sofa (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Askon Bissanzeiger*

Nene also wirklich  Jetzt weiß ich warum er mir seine alten Bissanzeiger andrehen wollte :m 
Was willst du denn mit wasserdichten Bissanzeigern machen ? Damit tauchen gehen ?  |supergri |supergri |supergri  Nächstes mal am See schmeiß ich dich mit samt deinen Bissanzeigern ins Wasser


----------



## Effe (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Askon Bissanzeiger*

Moin,

hat jemand vielleicht mit den bisherigen Askari/Perca Bissanzeigern Erfahrung?
Waren bei Askari auch schon für 69, 79 und 89 Euro im Angebot. Habe bei Ebay auch Händler gesehen die mit Bilder unter der Dusche und im Wasserbad diehttps://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/a...1dc33c7eaf06a4/Product/View/92146&2E85&2E585# Wasserdichtigkeit beworben haben.


Online gibt es bisher nur diese!

Die Askon habe ich auch nur im Katalog gesehen, online noch nicht.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Askon Bissanzeiger*

Perca... :r :c    =   Fiat, gleich Ford Fiesta oder Landwind aus China.

Kauf Dir besser Glöckchen, die gehen nicht so schnell kaputt und funktionieren... 
Habe einen the Beast (seit 2 Monaten) und jetzt vertick ich meine Ultimates, der the Beast hat mich total überzeugt!#6 #6 

LG by Andy


----------



## Bergsieger (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Askon Bissanzeiger*



			
				angelndes_sofa schrieb:
			
		

> Nene also wirklich  Jetzt weiß ich warum er mir seine alten Bissanzeiger andrehen wollte :m
> Was willst du denn mit wasserdichten Bissanzeigern machen ? Damit tauchen gehen ?  |supergri |supergri |supergri  Nächstes mal am See schmeiß ich dich mit samt deinen Bissanzeigern ins Wasser



Wofür man wasserdichte Bissanzeiger braucht siehst du dann wenn sich deine demnächst mit nem Dauerton verabschieden


----------



## Brisko (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Askon Bissanzeiger*

@ Effe

Im Ernst.... Vergiss Perca!

Und wieder einmal: WER BILLIG KAUFT, KAUFT ZWEIMAL!

Ist wirklich nicht gut. Hab einen Bissanzeiger, eine Tasche und Haken... Ergebnis: Angeln macht mit dem Zeug keinen Spass mehr....:v


----------



## esox_105 (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Askon Bissanzeiger*

Obwohl, man hat ja, wenn man sich die Teile neu kauft Garantie drauf, muß man nur den ersten Dauerregen abwarten.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Askon Bissanzeiger*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> muß man nur den ersten Dauerregen abwarten.


 
Eigentlich reichen 36 Stunden bei Trockenheit - dann haben die nämlich die Batt leergesaugt...|gr: 
Ne ne ne ... 

LG by Andy


----------



## esox_105 (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Askon Bissanzeiger*



> Eigentlich reichen 36 Stunden bei Trockenheit - dann haben die nämlich die Batt leergesaugt...|gr:


 
Sind das solche "Stromfresser"?


----------



## AngelAndy20 (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Askon Bissanzeiger*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> Sind das solche "Stromfresser"?


 
Meine waren es! Dannach hab ich mir verständlicherweise nix mehr gekauft wo Perco draufstand  
Stimmt garnicht, habe ne rutentasche von denen - die is jut, hält sogar meine häufigen Touren aus, überladen natürlich 
Aber die Pieper...#t 
Exori the Beast und alle sind glücklich:m 

LG by Andy


----------



## Knispel (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Askon Bissanzeiger*

Ich habe diese :
http://www.prologicfishing.com/Group.asp?groupId=3&gn=Bite alarms
in der Edelstahlausführung. Absolut Wasserdicht , will gar keine anderen haben.


----------



## esox_105 (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Askon Bissanzeiger*

Ein anderer Angler sagte mir einmal, daß die meisten Bissanzeiger mehr oder weniger Regendicht seien. Probleme träten erst bei starkem Nebel auf, wenn sich die Feuchtigkeit in jeder noch so kleinen Ritze niederschlägt.


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Askon Bissanzeiger*



> mehr oder weniger Regendicht


Bei vielen preisgünstigen BA's ist oft weniger. Kommt mir öffter wie ein Lotteriespiel vor. Die einen so , die anderen so............... Habe jedenfalls schon so eineige im Regen abkacken gesehen. Meine Billigheimer sind dicht. Die von meinem Sohn hab ich vergangenes Jahr 4x umgetauscht. Zum glück war noch Garantie drauf.


----------



## esox_105 (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Askon Bissanzeiger*

Meine ersten Bissanzeiger waren auch so ne 08/15 Teile von Askari. Hab die Dinger 4,5 Jahre benutzt, ohne irgendwelche Störungen. Nach dem ich mir Funkbissanzeiger zugelegt habe, waren die alten überflüssig und hab die Teile bei ebay verkauft.


----------



## Bergsieger (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Askon Bissanzeiger*

naja sobald einer was über die Askon Bissanzeiger weiß sofort melden.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Askon Bissanzeiger*

Die the Beast von Exori sind mit Kunstharz versiegelt, die komplette Elektronik (sieht man beim öffnen zum Batterieeinsetzen).
Nebel, Regel, Nieselregen, 50m Tauchgang - egal! Wie´n japanisches Auto halt...:l #6  

LG by Andy


----------



## Knispel (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Askon Bissanzeiger*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Die the Beast von Exori sind mit Kunstharz versiegelt, die komplette Elektronik (sieht man beim öffnen zum Batterieeinsetzen).
> Nebel, Regel, Nieselregen, 50m Tauchgang - egal! Wie´n japanisches Auto halt...:l #6
> 
> LG by Andy



Genau wie der Prologic


----------



## Geraetefetischist (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Askon Bissanzeiger*



> Nebel, Regel, Nieselregen, 50m Tauchgang - egal! Wie´n japanisches Auto halt...



Wie? Mit Japanischen Autos kann man 50m Unterwasser gehen? 
Und das mit dem Perca =Fiat will ich ich ebenso überhört haben wie die Fiat/Ford Gleichsetzung. (Mein Fiat rostet nämlich noch nicht)

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Bergsieger (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Askon Bissanzeiger*

Schade das die Askon Bissanzeiger noch nicht im onlineshop sind sonst könnten die die noch gar nicht wissen wovon genau wie hier sprechen sich die Teile schon optisch mal anschauen und lesen was die dinger zu bieten haben.Die sehen absolut nicht so aus als wenn die nichts taugen:

Bissanzeiger-Produkte mit dem Namen Askon werden in Europa für Furore sorgen.Die Entwicklung der Bissanzeiger dauerte mehrere Jahre.

-Nachtlicht
-seperates batteriefach
-5 jahre garantie
-minimaler Stromverbrauch
-laufrad mit 2 magneten

Vielleicht werde ich mir sie holen und dann einem Härtetest unterziehen.


----------



## aeroplan (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Askon Bissanzeiger*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe diese :
> http://www.prologicfishing.com/Group.asp?groupId=3&gn=Bite%20alarms
> in der Edelstahlausführung. Absolut Wasserdicht , will gar keine anderen haben.



 @hallo knispel

 sehen ja klasse aus die dinger! leider kein preis auf der site!hast du vielleicht nen anderen online-shop wo man die evt.bestellen kann?

 gruss aeroplan


----------



## plattform7 (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Askon Bissanzeiger*



> Vielleicht werde ich mir sie holen und dann einem Härtetest unterziehen.


 
Ich wäre für! :m  Bin sehr gespannt wie die Dinger sich schlagen. Wenn gut, dann hole ich mir auch Einen!


----------



## Knispel (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Askon Bissanzeiger*



			
				aeroplan schrieb:
			
		

> @hallo knispel
> 
> sehen ja klasse aus die dinger! leider kein preis auf der site!hast du vielleicht nen anderen online-shop wo man die evt.bestellen kann?
> 
> gruss aeroplan


Hat mir mein Händler besorgt, war gar nicht teuer. Hier nachfragen :

http://www.angelwelt-rose.de/

ansonsten hier die Kunstoffausführung :
http://www.carpfishing.de/kl/shop/c...12&PHPSESSID=3019175c85ba869b6012ac9799746159

Hier die aus Edelstahl :

http://www.carpfishing.de/kl/shop/c...75&PHPSESSID=3019175c85ba869b6012ac9799746159


----------



## Bergsieger (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Askon Bissanzeiger*

Die Bissanzeiger gibts nun auch in allen variationen im Online Shop


----------



## Zanderstrike (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Askon Bissanzeiger*

Aloa,
ich bin auch sehr gespannt ob die Askon wirklich was taugen.Optisch sehen sie ja ok aus aber das sagt ja noch nichts. Bin bei günstigen Askari Produkten mitlerweile sehr vorsichtig, da ich mit "Perca" schlechteste erfahrungen gemacht habe, und das bei Bissanzeiger,Tasche´und Futteral. Alles Sachen ohne Langlebigkeit.


----------



## checker (11. April 2007)

*AW: Askon Bissanzeiger*

Und? Hat jetzt mal einer die Askon-Teile auführlich getestet? 
Hab bei carp.de einen Bericht gelesen. Die waren voll zufrieden. Soll trotz Winter, dauerregen und Fall ins Wasser einbahnfrei funktioniert haben.


----------



## Zipxxx (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Askon Bissanzeiger*

Ich habe die von Ron Thomson,die sehen genauso aus haben aber Farbige Dioden.Das find ich bissel besser.


----------



## furchi001 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Askon Bissanzeiger*

Hallo,

Ich verwende die Askons seit Sommer 06 und habe noch keine Probleme damit gehabt, trotz einiger Einsätze im Dauerregen.
Die Reichweite ist spitze und der Stromverbrauch anscheinend auch (noch immer der erste Batteriesatz), hier habe ich aber keine Vergleichswerte. Ganz nützlich finde ich auch die Vibrationsfunktion der Sounderbox. 
Das Design ist meiner Meinung nach auch gut gelungen.

Grüße,
furchi


----------



## rainerle (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Askon Bissanzeiger*

ich hab vor ca. 3 Wochen einen Satz gekauft (99,00€ via Werbung in F&F). War zunächst skeptisch, habe jedoch die 5 Jahre Garantie sowie die Möglichkeit die Dinger innerhalb 2 Wochen zurückzusenden. Nun was soll ich sagen: Gottseidank hat es die letzten Tage geregnet (und das nicht zu wenig). Die Dinger haben gehalten und halten noch. Also 'wasserfest' bzw. regentauglich sind sie. Die Funkleistung passt auch. Das Handling ist gut. Wie es mit dem Stromverbrauch aussieht kann ich noch nicht sagen. Aber bisher erscheinen mir die Dinger als Schnäppchen. Wegen dem 'Wer zweimal kauft, kauft teuer' kann ich nur eines sagen: bei 5 Jahren Garantie (und der bisherigen Kulanz von Brüggemann) kann ich mir im dümmsten Fall in 30 Jahren (soll heißen die Dinger gehen nach dem 5ten Jahr kaputt und Garantie zieht nicht mehr) 5 Bissanzeiger Sets kaufen und lege damit nicht mehr und weniger Geld auf den Tisch als für ein Carpsounder-Funk-Set (liegt m.E. bei ca. 500,00 €). Ganz ehrlich: wenn ich mit 69 bei meinem Lebenswandel noch angeln gehen kann, ist es mir Schei..egal ob ich dann nen Hunni draufgelegt hab oder nicht.


----------



## Ronen (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Askon Bissanzeiger*

Bei Askari sind z.Z. alle Askon Set`s vergriffen...das spricht für sich!! 

Die Lieferung der Geräte verzögert sich daher um einige Wochen!

Habe mir auch eins Bestellt und freue mich aufs testen!!

Gruss Ronen


----------



## Gunnar. (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Askon Bissanzeiger*

Schon im Jan. als ich das Set kaufte , wurde mir gesagt das die Bestände zur Neige gehen.
Nebenbei..... ich war nun schon regelmaäßig los und kann nur gutes berichten. Keinerlei Probleme. Die letzte Woche haben die BA's fast nur im Regen gestanden.....wie gesagt ohne Probleme.........


----------



## Smud (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Askon Bissanzeiger*

Hallo Gemeinde,

mein Freund und ich besitzen fast 1 Jahr das vorgenannte Askon Set. Es ist ein Traum die Geräte einzusetzen. Möchte gar nicht in jedes Detail gehen, da wirklich alles an den Geräten nur positiv ist.

Ich bin mir gar nicht sicher, ob die vergleichbaren Gerätschaften von CS unbedingt besser sind. Was eindeutig ist, daß sie teurer sind. SEHR viel teurer. Im Vergleich ist dieser große Preisunterschied nicht gerechtfertigt.

Wer sich für jetzt 117,00 € (zur Zeit 10% Rabatt bei Askari) diese Bißanzeiger holt, wird es bestimmt nicht bereuen. Die Funktionen sind eigentlich bisher den Spitzenprodukten zu Spitzenpreisen vorbehalten gewesen. Dies ist nun anders. Garantie bis zum abwinken. Was will man mehr?

Habe letztens auf einer Karpfen-Spezi Homepage einen Test darüber gelesen. Normalerweise werden dort nur Top-In Produkte der Karpfenscene getestet. Diesmal jedoch auch das Askon-Set. Die Ausführungen des Testers waren überschwänglich positiv. Es wurde mit Bedacht getestet und nicht vom Namen auf die Qualität des Produktes geschlossen.

Naja, meine größte Freude ist aber auch noch zusätzlich, daß ich das Set im Shop in Langenfeld damals für schlappe 50,00 € erhalten habe. B-Ware, in diesem Fall: Kunde schickt zurück, kommt mit Funktionen nicht zurecht...(da Funktioniert etwas nicht - das Gerät ist defekt - PAH!!!) Die Kunden bekommen Austausch und so kommen auch 100% einwandfreie Geräte als B-Ware auf die Theke, da man dem Kunden nicht ein bereits einem anderen Kunden überlassendes Gerät andrehen will. Herzlichen Dank...! :q Ich nahm es mit Kußhand...#h


----------



## jerkfreak (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Askon Bissanzeiger*

So, nun muss ICH leider auch mal was negatives zu dem Set (oder besser gesagt zu dem Service von ASKON) sagen...!

Habe mir das Set Anfang Juni in Ebay geschossen (war da billiger wie bei ASKARI) und gleich nach erhalt natürlich getestet...! Alles top, AUSER, das der eine Bissanzeiger nunmal nicht an den Empfänger funkt...!

Also gut, daheim gleich mal beim Ebay-Händler beschwert und der meinte zurrückschicken. Ich frage noch, ob nur den "defekten" Bissanzeiger, oder das ganze Set? Er meinte ganzes Set, also ab auf die Reise...!

Und das war es auch bis heute...! Habe das Set noch immer nicht zurrück!!! Alle Emails wurden mit ganz kurzen Antworten a la "haben das Set noch nicht zurrück" oder "noch nicht zurrück erhalten" beantwortet...! Telefonisch konnte ich beim Händler auch niemanden erreichen...! 

SEHR SCHWACHE VORSTELLUNG kann ich da nur sagen!

Kann evtl mal jemand ne direkte Seite oder Adresse von ASKON rausfinden, ich finde da nichts...!

Können die Bissanzeiger sein, wie sie wolln, den Service find ich schei...!!! Freilich geht bei den meisten alles super, einer der Jungs aus meiner Jugendgruppe, der die Teile fischt, is auch voll zufrieden! Nur ein Set passt halt immer mal nicht und das hab diesmal leider ich erwischt!!! 

Super, kauft man sich solch ein Set und fischt dann die ganze Saison doch ohne Funkset und mit alten Piepsern usw...!!!

ICH bin stinksauer!!!

In diesem Sinne nun auch mal was negatives zu dem Set...!

Grüße,
Jerkfreak


----------



## Master_Bown (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Askon Bissanzeiger*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> So, nun muss ICH leider auch mal was negatives zu dem Set (oder besser gesagt zu dem Service von ASKON) sagen...!
> 
> Habe mir das Set Anfang Juni in Ebay geschossen (war da billiger wie bei ASKARI) und gleich nach erhalt natürlich getestet...! Alles top, AUSER, das der eine Bissanzeiger nunmal nicht an den Empfänger funkt...!
> 
> ...



Hallo,

habe auch das Set, überprüfe bitte eingehend ob der Sender (Bissanzeiger) auf die Sounderbox eingestellt ist (Frequenz)! Falls du die Bedienungsanleitung zum Einstellen der Boxen hast kann ich sie dir gerne mal am WE schicken!

Gerade bei Ebay-Händlern wäre ich da eher vorsichtig. 

Grüße


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Askon Bissanzeiger*

Na ja, das hat aber nix mit dem Produkt zu tun sondern ist eher ein Problem Deines Ebay-händlers, oder? Ich nehme mal an bei Askari hättestdu diese Probleme nicht, da hat zumindest bei mir mit Umtausch bisher alles funktioniert...


----------



## AltBierAngler (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Askon Bissanzeiger*

Hallo Leute, ich habe das set ohne Funk für 59€ bei Askari gekauft. Askon UXT Digital. Alles in allem sehr geile teile. Sehr wasserfest! und und und....musste aber 3 mal einschicken und hatte das set immer innerhalb einer woche zurück. Leider beim ersten mal wiederdie sounderbox defekt. Beim zweiten mal das falsche set geschickt bekommen. und zu guter letzt ein funktionierendes gutes set!

mfg christian


----------



## jerkfreak (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Askon Bissanzeiger*

@ Master Bown: Danke für das Angebot, aber dafür brauch ich das Set erstmal wieder zurrück...!

@Schleien-Stefan: Freilich ist das mehr ein Prob des Händlers, aber wollte damit eben ausdrücken, das es da schon auch mal "defekte" Sets gab und nicht nur welche, die TOP funktionierten...!


----------



## Master_Bown (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Askon Bissanzeiger*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> @Schleien-Stefan: Freilich ist das mehr ein Prob des Händlers, aber wollte damit eben ausdrücken, das es da schon auch mal "defekte" Sets gab und nicht nur welche, die TOP funktionierten...!



Sorry, dass ich dir da mal etwas widersprechen muss, habe mich oben schon etwas zurückgehalten .
Also das ist eine absolut nicht gerechtfertigte Aussage, die imho mehr nach Schlechtmachen riecht.

Elektronische Halbleiter sind nun mal empfindlich. Und ein Kondi oder Transistor kann nun mal früher oder später den Geist aufgeben. Ist nunmal so und nicht nur bei Bissanzeigern .
Zumal noch nicht geklärt ist, ob das Teil korrekt angemeldet war.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Gunnar. (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Askon Bissanzeiger*



> Also das ist eine absolut nicht gerechtfertigte Aussage, die imho mehr nach Schlechtmachen riecht.


1.*nicht gerechtfertigte Aussage*: 
Es gibt keinen Hersteller dessen Artikel immer zu 100% funktionieren.Ob ein Teil gut oder schlecht ist weiß mann erst wenn die Fehlerquote bekannt ist.Daher ist die Aussage das es auch defekte  Set's (hier eins) gibt gerechtfertigt.

*2.die imho mehr nach Schlechtmachen riecht*:
Schlechtmachen wurde sein wenn er behauptet hätte das die Teile *generell (alle)* nichts taugen. Aber die Rede war nur von* einem* Set.


----------



## Carphunter' (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Askon Bissanzeiger*

hab die askons auch. suuuuupa dinger. hab sie für 99 euro bekommen. un ich bereue den kauf bis heute nicht.konnt bisher noch keine macken festellen. was mich nnnn kleines bischen stört, ist das die funkbox bei einem kurzen bissanzeigerpieper gleich 3x schnell hintereinander piept, aba sonst wie scho gesagt, supa dinger#6#6 

 wundert mich aber immer wieder das viele leute denken, was preiswert ist, ist auch gleich schlecht.#c


----------



## jerkfreak (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Askon Bissanzeiger*

@ Gunnar: Danke fürs Klarstellen, sehe ich genauso...! 

@ Master_Bown: Danke für die Belehrung, aber ich habe beruflich und auch Privat selbst mit dem ganzen Elektronik-Teilchen zu tun, also brauch ich darüber nichtmehr belehrt zu werden...! Und ich will hier nichts schlecht machen, sage nur meine Meinung und das darf ich ja wo...!? Ob das korrekt angemeldet war oder nicht, frag mich doch net, is doch net meine Sache! Is doch net jeder Elektroniker!!! Normalerweise schaltet man sowas ein und es funktioniert dann auch, ohne es vorher irgendwo erst noch anzumelden, oder gar ne Software aufspieln zu müssen, he, des würde ja grad noch fehln...!

Wir sin Angler und keine Löter...! Ich geh ja auch net ins Autohaus,kauf mir n Auto und montier dort erstma noch meine Reifen...!

Also holla...!

(sorry,wenn ich ez weng "angepisst" wirk, aber mir dann gleich "Schlechtmacherei" zu unterstelln find ich scho weng lustig...)


----------



## Master_Bown (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Askon Bissanzeiger*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Ob das korrekt angemeldet war oder nicht, frag mich doch net, is doch net meine Sache! Is doch net jeder Elektroniker!!! Normalerweise schaltet man sowas ein und es funktioniert dann auch, ohne es vorher irgendwo erst noch anzumelden, oder gar ne Software aufspieln zu müssen, he, des würde ja grad noch fehln...!



War ja nicht böse gemeint, sondern wollte dir damit eigentlich nur helfen. Ein optional erhältlicher vierter Bissanzeiger muss auch auf die gleiche Art und Weise angemeldet werden.

Und bei meinem Set war der Dritte werkseitig net eingestellt, desswegen (SORRY !) meine etwas überzogene Antwort.




jerkfreak schrieb:


> (sorry,wenn ich ez weng "angepisst" wirk, aber mir dann gleich "Schlechtmacherei" zu unterstelln find ich scho weng lustig...)


 Nicht Böse sein, Schwamm drüber!  #g


jerkfreak schrieb:


> Wir sin Angler und keine Löter...!



Darf ich trotzdem noch weiter angeln? |supergri

Grüße Chris


----------



## Donauhannes (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Askon Bissanzeiger*

Hab das Set auch.#h

Bisher bin ich super zufrieden mit.
Trotzdem ein kleiner Tip. Das Set wird auch über diverse andere Labels verkauft. Auf Meinem steht zum Beispiel Ron Thomson.
Gekauft hab ich es beim Tackledealer meines Vertrauens. Sollte wieder Erwarten doch mal was sein kriegt er es wieder auf die Theke!!|supergri


----------



## Otterotter (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Askon Bissanzeiger*

Hallo, ich habe Master_Bown eine private Nachricht gesendet, möchte aber auch euch hier auf meine überlegungen ansprechen, deshalh:

Ich habe mir die Funkbissanzeiger von ASKON 
gekauft und bin auch sehr zu Frieden.
Was meine Überlegung  ist,  irgentwie eine LED-Lampe
für das Nachtangeln damit gleichzeitig zu steuern.
Praktisch, ein Biss und gleich hell im Zelt.
Bei meinen überlegungen bin ich hier im Board auf diesen Bericht gestoßen.
Was meinst ihr, könnte das nicht möglich sein, denke da so an ein Empfänger aus dem Modelbau, den man mit Quarz auf die Bissanzeiger einstellen kann.
Über das Eingangsignal ein Relai schalten, das wiederum den stärkeren Stromkreis freigibt um die LEDs zum leuchten einschaltet.

Gruß Otter


----------



## TestsiegerNRW (10. August 2008)

*AW: Askon Bissanzeiger*



Bergsieger schrieb:


> Die Bissanzeiger gibts nun auch in allen variationen im Online Shop


_*

Sind seit heute Bei Ebay zu haben !
Hammergeile Teile für das Geld!

Wasserdicht und mit allem was man braucht!
Bei uns fischen mehrere mit den Teilen!

Gruß Schimmel
*_


----------



## geier09 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Askon Bissanzeiger*



Bergsieger schrieb:


> Hi leute
> einige von euch haben bestimmt den neuen Askari-Katalog schon zuhause.Da gibt es jetzt ja diese neuen Askon Biaanzeiger mit funksystem.Die sollen ja angeblich diesmal richtig was taugen.Und so sehen sie auch aus.einige werden jetzt sicher sagen:sch**** Askari Zeug.Ich habe aber das Gefühl das die dinger richtig was taugen.Weiß da jemand was zu ?


 
Ich persönlich bin noch Jungfischer und kenn mich noch nicht ganz so aus, aber ich selbst hab die neuen Askon Bissanzeiger zu meiner Firmung bekommen und bin damit sowohl bei schönem Wetter als auch bei regen und schnee sehr damit zufrieden gewesen...meiner meinung super Funkbissanzeiger.


----------



## pionier2511 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Askon Bissanzeiger*

@ Geier09 


Hast du schon mal aufs datum geschaut der letzte beitrag war aus 2008


----------

